# which rod holder for yak



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

I have a BCF gift voucher to use up and thought I might fit a trolling rod holder on the yak,

im refering to the berkley and Scotty type holders, and after having a look in Bcf im a little confused as to which one i should get. there is a stanadard berkley one and then two scotty ones, a smaller model with a rubber latch stap thing that comes accross, and then theres the larger heavy duty one.

which one do you guys recommend?? any suggestions on these?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Ben, i just put a Scottys quik release onto my deckmount. bloody lovely holder, didnt use the rubber over-strap much but its easily pulled on or off. a really good little unit mate.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

I have heard that larger pelagics can rip these off, would you think thats possible on the smaller model


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

can you fit 2 angled flushmount holders behind the seat? for trolling purposes these are definitely the pick for ease of use, and bulletproof performance.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

i bloody hope not ... :shock: .
I did find that using a small screw the holder just rips out over the top of the screw head so i do suggest using something with a large enough head on the screw/bolt so this dosent happen. 
would love to get onto something big enough to possibly rip out the rod holder


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks guys,

Davey, 
I have a couple of flush mounts behind my seat however I fished on the weekend and didnt like the fact that I had to keep turining around or have the drag set so loose that a fish has free run of the spool

do you find that the rear flush mounts are the go when working offshore?, i guess you will hear the reel when anything of any size grabs the hook

any other tips on scotty vs berkley guys?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Heya Ben,

If your concerned about the smaller Scotty Baitcaster Rod Holder (with the rubber strap), go for the larger Scotty PowerLock.

I have several Scotty PowerLocks (a couple on the kayak, and some on the cartopper tinny) and have found them to be brilliant, even for baitcaster rods which is what the smaller model is designed for.

I can pick my kayak up by the actual rod holder no worries (large washers to spread the load), so unless you have a reel which can exert 30kgs of drag I cant see how any fish would ever pull the rod holder out 8) I think you'd find yourself in the drink before anything on the PowerLock gave in.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

scotty triple with 2 #350 model spin reel holders in it is my set up. In the front centre "mounting" position on the elite.

The way to go in my books but a little sharp on the pocket...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dallas said:


> Heya Ben,
> 
> If your concerned about the smaller Scotty Baitcaster Rod Holder (with the rubber strap), go for the larger Scotty PowerLock.
> 
> ...


Be careful! A small force at the end of a long rod can impart a very large force close to the pivot point, such as the rod holder. A drag of a couple of kilos could easily see a rod holder damaged or ripped out when the rod is fully loaded.

I'm with Davey on this. Rear flushmount when trolling for pelagics. Scotty/Berkley/... mounted up front to troll in the estuaries/impoundments etc.

As an example, I had my 10lb outfit with the drag set to 1.5kg in a berkley holder last Thursday, just drifting along. Something solid took the gulp and the rod was twisting the rod holder. Starting to look very ugly before I grabbed the rod. Unfortunately I felt a shake or two and it was gone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Peril said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > Heya Ben,
> ...


Hey Peril,

Fair enough call, but there is a massive difference in the quality of the Berkley gear to that of the Scotty gear IMO. The flexing in your Berkley with such light drag highlights the difference in build quality.

The only flexing when pressure is placed on the Scotty mount is actually the flexing in the hull.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Dallas,

Do you find the scotty power lock a bit big for bass fishing etc, 
it looks pretty heavy duty, does it matter in any way??

i prefer to fish pretty light when chasing bass/yellas


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Fishing Man said:


> Hey Dallas,
> 
> Do you find the scotty power lock a bit big for bass fishing etc,
> it looks pretty heavy duty, does it matter in any way??
> ...


Heya Ben,

They are heavy duty holders for sure, but at the end of the day they just hold the rod, and dont seem to mind holding a light rod or a heavier model.

My main Bass outfit it a Shimano T-Curve XL 2-4kg/Daiwa Sol Baitcaster, and quite small/light, and the bigger holder does a good job keeping in in the yak 

Once the rod comes out of the holder, its much the same regardless of which model holder it came from, so I'd still say I'm fishing light?

The Powlerlock covers all the bases.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

no worries,

I think I might pop down there tomorrow and grab one then,

thanks for all the tips


----------



## DogFish (Aug 31, 2005)

I don't know what size pelagics you guys are trolling for in Aussie, but I personally would never troll for them over here with my 15kg light game rod in a rear flushmount holder. If you get hit by a big Kingi, Albacore Tuna, Shark, or similar, the rod will load up so hard that you stand a good chance of being tipped out when reaching back around to try and get it out of a flushmount holder.

Most of us over here use Scotty Rodmaster (#300 or #350) type holders for ocean water trolling and centre mount them up front so that the semi-vertical rod is clear of the paddle stroke but still within arms reach. In this location the rod is easily observed and the drag can be quickly set/adjusted as required. One lesson I've also learnt with fighting big fish from a yak is to always keep the rod orientated along the length of the kayak to minimise the chances of being unbalanced when the fish makes a strong run or changes direction.

DogFish


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

hey guys,

I have a viking tempo on the way. I want to do a bit of trolling. mostly for reasonably moderst fish but Im concerened about the lack of rear rod holders. The front ones are flush mounted and facing foreward and out. I am worried with the rod at this angle if I get a big hit I could damage my rods. Should I invest in rear flush mounts for trolling?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

any more info here on what you guys actually use??
and how you have found them,


----------

